# Post Flood



## D. Paul (Feb 6, 2005)

This may tie in somewhat with the Nephilim thread below but in Matthew Henry's Commentary at the beginning of Ch 11 he states:
"The old distinction between the sons of God and the sons of men
(professors and profane) survived the flood, and now appeared again..."

Who could he be referring to as survivors of the flood?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> This may tie in somewhat with the Nephilim thread below but in Matthew Henry's Commentary at the beginning of Ch 11 he states:
> "The old distinction between the sons of God and the sons of men
> (professors and profane) survived the flood, and now appeared again..."
> ...



I believe he is refering to the faithful vs. the rebellious. It was not long after the Flood that men forsook the covenant community and fell into idolatry again. We only know of a few faithful from the line of Shem (i.e. Job, Abraham, etc.). it was the historical division of mankind that survived the Flood. This is shown initially in the cursing of Canaan, and then further with Nimrod and Babyl.

[Edited on 6-2-2005 by puritansailor]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 6, 2005)

Henry is not being obscure. He says the distinction survived the flood. That is, from out of the 8 godly professors brought through the flood, we didn't somehow leave all "profanity" to drown forever. No, it comes alive again in their offspring.


----------



## D. Paul (Feb 6, 2005)

YES, Contra! I failed to read it as he intended. Thank you. Emphasis on the proper word was greatly helpful. Case closed.


----------

